# big perch



## bbeefy (Apr 10, 2009)

here is a picture of the 3lbs 7oz perch i managed to land sadly lost a much bigger one 


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...erps-picture89305-3lbs-7oz-perch-i-caught.jpg


----------



## EdGeorge (Apr 24, 2010)

bbeefy said:


> here is a picture of the 3lbs 7oz perch i managed to land sadly lost a much bigger one
> 
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...erps-picture89305-3lbs-7oz-perch-i-caught.jpg


 Not a bad size. Was it a canal or pond you were fishing?


----------

